# Is refinish touchup possible?



## Jailbreak (Mar 1, 2008)

After cleaning the surface on my 35 year old ash kitchen cabinets the old finish is in good condition on 95% of the cabinets. There are a few places where the finish is worn off around cabinet knobs and a few places where steam from cooking has caused part of the laquer clear coat to flake off. Mixing and matching the stain in the damaged areas will be easy. My problem is in touching up the clear coat finish in the worn areas. Is there a sealer that could be applied to the worn areas, after sanding to remove the rough spots, that would allow me to apply a new clear coat finish to the worn areas or is a total finish strip the only option I have? I hate to have to totally strip and refinish all of the cabinets just to repair the 5% that is damaged.

Thanks,
James


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi James; what happened to the earlier thread?
http://www.routerforums.com/finishi...h-kitchen-cabinet-questions-2.html#post275250

Today is Monday so you may already have visited Mohawk? How'd it go?


----------

